
Is Clojure an acceptable Lisp? [video] - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0LUZ7gbWbk
======
okramcivokram
First 25 minutes of this talk is mostly about common lisp, only the last 5
minutes about clojure.

